# Congratulations hOOter - Our January Contest Winner



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

What a great capture! This shot was taken near East Matagorda with an Olympus C750UZ. For me he took great advantage of the light and his very cooperative model.

Please assist me in thanking hOOter for sharing this wonderful image with us. Nearly 2/3 of all voters ranked this image in their top three.

Tech data -> Olympus C750 / ISO200 / SS 1/125 / f3.5

Runners-up to be posted tomorrow night.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Excellent! Congrats to Hooter.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Great shot. congrats


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Congrats Hooter. A well deserved winning image.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Good on ya Hooter!! Congrats!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Congrats, hOOter ... very nice shot!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I love this photo. A well deserved win hOOter! Congratulations.



_(Rusty that's a very cool frame!  Thank you for running this contest. You did an excellent job.)_


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Way to go Hooter. Congratulations on a wonderful photo.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice job,Hooter!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice indeed


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Hooter...Well done and a very nice shot...Be sure to reward the model, too. regards, Rich


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Koru said:


> _(Rusty that's a very cool frame!  Thank you for running this contest. You did an excellent job.)_


Ditto, Rusty ... I was thinking the same things, shoulda said so.  Thanks, Karen for pointing it out!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job Hoot. Congratulations


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats hooter! Fine picture.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations hOOter. Very nice photo


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Great capture! Congrats.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

very deserving winner!!! There were lots of other good photos too!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice shot Hooter !!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

Congrats hOOter on a very nice pic! :dance: And thank you Rusty for everything you did to make this happen! :cheers:


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

When it was submitted I thought it'd be a winner. Great job!


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

my thanks for all the comments... 

"Jackson" (the model) also sends his regards.

hOOter


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

hooter said:


> my thanks for all the comments...
> 
> "Jackson" (the model) also sends his regards.
> 
> hOOter


 LOL


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Winner!*

Great shot Hooter! Congrats.
SH


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*Great Shot*

I love the picture, great job!


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Hooter, now I'm going to have to go out and get another Lab. That shot really makes me miss my old dog...Great work...Congratulations

~Captain Mike


----------

